

Startup Field Guide - seancallahan
http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Field-Guide-ebook/dp/B00B8BVAG8?mistakes-to-avoid-tips-to-get-ahead

======
TimReynolds
Anyone read or reviewed this yet? Apart from the authors 9 friends on Amazon.

